# Corrupt Screen with use of PIP button



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am seeing a screen corruption on my 921 when I use the PIP button. I started to get this with 2.73 and it only seems to occur when the machine is in a state where an image would be shown in the PIP window. If I have the machine in the state where I get the cannot display HD this problem does not occur. If it can display an video in the PIP window, what I see instead is a big green like pattern in the upper right corner. Once I get the green box, I cannot get ride of it. Tried changing resolutions, channels, SD/HD, placed box in standby and out. Still get the green box. It does go away after a reboot, but I can seem to reproduce this one at will. Anyone else seeing this one. 

Steps to reproduce

1) Change to SD content.
2) Change channel to another SD content.
3) Bring up PIP window. (Green Box shows up in upper right)

I can attached picture of what I am seeing if it makes sense.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Steps to reproduce
> 
> 1) Change to SD content.
> 2) Change channel to another SD content.
> ...


I experienced it on both my 921's on a few occasions several months back but not recently. My first 921 was replaced because of hard driver failure but it had a severe green PIP screen problem up to the hd failure. In my opinion the green screen is a symptom of tuner problems. Does the green item remain stationary while changing the PIP frame to different locations? 
Here is a pictue that I posted a long time ago. Is it the same? 
http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=42762


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm Not sure Boyle. Tried to get to the picture and looks like it might not have survived the server move. The description does sound familar. The pictures does not show up in the PIP window but in the upper right corner. It does remain stationary while changing the PIP frame and does not seem to move. I believe I tried to switch tuners and it did not disappear. I will confirm tonight if I can.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron, I'll put another picture up for your viewing.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Funny, I used to get this all the time. But haven't seen it since L273.

Of course, the 921 has taught me not to press the PIP button (unless by accident). I really should just unprogram it from my universal (I'm usually watching HD anyway).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Boyle: 

Looks like that but takes up about 1/4 of the screen and is all the way to the top and right edge of the screen. I will throw a picture up tonight if I get the chance. Happens with me all the time. Also going to do a quick dual tuner test to make sure not more is happening that I am not aware of. 

David: 
I usually don't use the PIP feature either but since I have a new universal remote I was adding the pip to it when I noticed this issue. So it might have pre-dated L273, but I am not sure.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here are a few Pictures. I was able to get the green box to go away by switching the PIP and doing some channel changes. Also got a blackout warning while playing around. I did a two tuner recording test and both recordings looked good. When I did a PIP swap I could see the good picture appear in the PIP window and a black screen. Once I got the blackout message, I can't seem to get the green box to appear again.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron, if you experience this problem again, before resetting, go into Point Dish. In Point Dish, check your Tuner Inputs 1 - 2 to see which one is having problems. My remedy to keeping them to a minimum is to disconnect everything (phone line, audio/video, etc.) from the 921 and leave all disconnected for a couple of minutes.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

I know it's been a while since someone posted in here but I too have this problem.


----------



## creznor (Jan 16, 2007)

override the docu


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

I actually solved this one. I put the unit in pip. Got the distorted pic, hit swap button. then turned off pip. Did a hard boot, and bam! PIP problem gone.


----------

